# Hate doing this lapizole course!



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Im only on day 10 of a 28 day lapizole course for my little gang and its already getting to me!

I hate having to stress them out then 'force feed' them this white liquid. They will take half but not swallow it so it fills up their cheeks and starts pouring out onto the floor.
They know whats coming now and will run away  they're usually stood at the back door waiting for attention or veg but now, come 4pm they know and will try and hide so we cant catch them.

Im never doing this again! Will use panacur liquid in future, they need a 10th of the amount so much less stress all round.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've alway used panaur paste and put a blob on a bit of spring greens and then rolled it up like a cigaret an fed it to them never had a problem this way an am still lived by the bunnies


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am staring panacur tonight it is only 9 days course!
We had to give it one of our bunny for 28days when he had head tilt!
Maybe you can switch next time to panacur!?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but what are you all treating your rabbits for?

Is this something I should be doing with my two. Judging by the thread I need to use panacur.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It is wormer for rabbits!they should be treated every 3 months!
I would highly recommend that as what we went through with Stuart (we have been worming them every 6-8months as they are house rabbits and we have been told they are not in such dangour like outside bunnie) when he had head tilt!this is something I never wish anybody would have to see!
He was very bad and I could not stop crying to see him but get told me to get grip as he will be picking up on my bad feeling and he may give up!since than I was really strong and only thought he gets better!
He has stayed in vets for 2 days...we went to visit him and he just rolled on his back but quickly got up on his feet!vets were preparing us for worse but I stayed with him at home didnt go to work and make sure he can easily move around his cages.he was only hopping one way...he was rolling at his back so I was sleeping with him next to cage to make sure if that's happen I put him back on feet.he came home from vets on Saturday and I don't think anybody apart of me thought he gets better-he started getting better after about 8 days-his head is back to normal! I know somebody may laugh but I don't think I ever pray so much in my life!!!
For your bunny health please worm your bunnies-they can have some parasites in their wee which can come out when they are bit down.
Like I said I wish nobody would ever have to see what we did as it was painful for us-he wasn't suffering apparently only couldn't keep his balance and orientation!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

3 bunnies had to be kept on knees and wasn't happy about panacur;3 boys were eating it from syringe and were asking for more hahahha


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what are you all treating your rabbits for?
> 
> Is this something I should be doing with my two. Judging by the thread I need to use panacur.


Im doing this to prevent EC. Iv been told to do a 28 day course every 6 months. Someone told me the 9 day course wasnt worth doing because the life cycle of the parasite is longer so the 9day course wouldnt do antying byway...please someone correct me if im wrong???


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

For rabbits with clinical signs associated with E.cuniculi a treatment course of 20 mg/kg
(1 syringe graduation per 2.5 kg bodyweight) daily for 28 days is recommended.
For single treatment course only.
But because they do not have clinic sign you preventing from getting it so only 9 days treatment is recommended.
This is only for panacur.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine get at 28 day course during times of stress/change - moving house, a new bunny, a dead bunny or any gut problems. I usually move house every year and my rabbits arnt kept on grass


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky heard 28days and went crazy!
We usually panacur them every 3 months for 9 days and only Stuart has had 28days course when he was diagnosed with E.c 
Shall we give them 28days dose every 3 months?would you count 3 months from last day when you have given panacur!
We are going away on 27th April for a week -would have to talk to Heidi and ask her to carry on


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

kate_7590 said:


> Im doing this to prevent EC. Iv been told to do a 28 day course every 6 months. Someone told me the 9 day course wasnt worth doing because the life cycle of the parasite is longer so the 9day course wouldnt do antying byway...please someone correct me if im wrong???


unless they have head tilt they only need 9 days ive just got one of mine back from head tilt gave for 28 days she is still tilted very slitely but she is a lot better


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I gave mine a 28 day course over a year ago when one of the group died from EC renal probs. My vet said it wouldn't benefit to repeat it every six months, I know opinions vary on this. But I had one of them tested recently when he had a particularly nasty bout of stasis and the results were all clear.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

am I right in thinking a parasite causing serious risk to the rabbit?

Should I be treating my two as precautionary or is this a treatment to combat the parasite once its infected the rabbit?

I will have a look on Google. I'm getting a bit concerned my two may be vulnerable to something I didn't know about.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

There's a lot of different points of view on EC ssmick, a large percentage of rabbits actually carry the parasite without any ill effects, rabbits who are immuno compromised, stressed etc can become ill with the bug and it can cause a huge range of problems ranging from neurological to renal. The dilemma is do you treat a healthy rabbit just in case it is carrying the parasite? Well anyone who has experienced the devastation caused by EC would probably say yes, as the active infection is so horrible in it's effects. I personally would give a newcomer a 28 day course of panacur (as the volume you need to give is less than lapizole and i have big bunnies) as a "just in case" measure. But I do know some members regularly give their buns a 28 day course every 6-9 months as a precaution.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

See Im doing it because Iv lost a number of rabbits to EC over the last couple of years, my last one Purdy, just 8 months after I did a 28day course on ALL of my rabbits, so IMO its better safe than sorry.
I will definitely be using panacur next time, the sheer amount of lapizole you need to get into them is crazy!

I dont think there is any adverse affects from dosing them every 6 months is there?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lopside said:


> There's a lot of different points of view on EC ssmick, a large percentage of rabbits actually carry the parasite without any ill effects, rabbits who are immuno compromised, stressed etc can become ill with the bug and it can cause a huge range of problems ranging from neurological to renal. The dilemma is do you treat a healthy rabbit just in case it is carrying the parasite? Well anyone who has experienced the devastation caused by EC would probably say yes, as the active infection is so horrible in it's effects. I personally would give a newcomer a 28 day course of panacur (as the volume you need to give is less than lapizole and i have big bunnies) as a "just in case" measure. But I do know some members regularly give their buns a 28 day course every 6-9 months as a precaution.


We give out bunnies 9 days dosage every 3 months-I thought this work as precautions-am i wrong?shall I be givin them 28days treatment as precaution?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

wacky said:


> unless they have head tilt they only need 9 days ive just got one of mine back from head tilt gave for 28 days she is still tilted very slitely but she is a lot better


A 9 day course does nothing for E.C, the 9 day course is for worms.



kate_7590 said:


> See Im doing it because Iv lost a number of rabbits to EC over the last couple of years, my last one Purdy, just 8 months after I did a 28day course on ALL of my rabbits, so IMO its better safe than sorry.
> I will definitely be using panacur next time, the sheer amount of lapizole you need to get into them is crazy!
> 
> *I dont think there is any adverse affects from dosing them every 6 months is there?*


You're right, there is no adverse effects from panacur or lapizole. You can't overdose on wormers either 

I think you are doing the right thing considering you have had E.C in the past, as you say it is better to be safe than sorry.

With the liquid panacur I tend to hide it in a bit of weetabix because it absorbs it so they tend to eat it without much thought


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh great funky would be thrilled knowing 28days course will be given from now on S we have had bunny with ec and he was treated for 28days but from now on all of them will be treated like tht!
B3rnie shall I still treat them every 3 months or 6months with panacur for 28days?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Funky said:


> Oh great funky would be thrilled knowing 28days course will be given from now on S we have had bunny with ec and he was treated for 28days but from now on all of them will be treated like tht!
> B3rnie shall I still treat them every 3 months or 6months with panacur for 28days?


Every 6 months should be sufficient  Make sure you bleach the enclosure on days 21 and 28 too to kill any eggs that have been expressed


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> A 9 day course does nothing for E.C, the 9 day course is for worms.
> 
> You're right, there is no adverse effects from panacur or lapizole. You can't overdose on wormers either
> 
> ...


I will certainly be doing this next time!
I hate stressing them out with the lapizole, but it is for their own good


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Every 6 months should be sufficient  Make sure you bleach the enclosure on days 21 and 28 too to kill any eggs that have been expressed


We will already set up reminder in my phone!
I have never bleached their cages before -every time we clean cages we disinfect them but never bleached.do you use just normal bleach?how long could they not be accessible for bunnies after bleaching?how would you bleach hutch?
I always thought I am good owner but some things you learn through your life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Funky said:


> We will already set up reminder in my phone!
> I have never bleached their cages before -every time we clean cages we disinfect them but never bleached.do you use just normal bleach?how long could they not be accessible for bunnies after bleaching?how would you bleach hutch?
> I always thought I am good owner but some things you learn through your life.


Bleach is the only thing that will kill E.C I do a 10:1 solution with hot water. So long as the hutch is rinsed well and allowed to dry it is safe for the rabbits, just don't soak the hutch so it doesn't absorb too much and take an age to dry


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Just ordered extra 4 panacur syringes and we will be going for 28dayd treatment!
For sure Funky will be in a mood


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Bernie, do you have a link to the panacur liquid and an idea of how much they need per kg?

Is it this one?
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Panacur-10-100ml-for-dogs-cats-puppies-kittens/productinfo/PANL1/


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Bernie, do you have a link to the panacur liquid and an idea of how much they need per kg?
> 
> Is it this one?
> http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Panacur-10-100ml-for-dogs-cats-puppies-kittens/productinfo/PANL1/


1 graduation per 2.5kg weight
I have leaflets from panacur if you want some!
I have ordered from Internet and paid £3.84 per syringe instead £6.20 in vets or pets at home


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

You need panacur for rabbits - like the one in the link
Panacur Rabbit Oral Worming Paste 5g - Animed Direct


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Bernie, do you have a link to the panacur liquid and an idea of how much they need per kg?
> 
> Is it this one?
> Panacur 10% 100ml for dogs, cats, puppies, & kittens


yep thats fine, i use the 10% solution, the dossage is 0.05ml per 1kg (which works out at 0.01ml per 200g)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Funky said:


> You need panacur for rabbits - like the one in the link
> Panacur Rabbit Oral Worming Paste 5g - Animed Direct


no you dont, you can use the dog/cat liquid, it just means you have to use less


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> no you dont, you can use the dog/cat liquid, it just means you have to use less


Didn't know that!i always gets stuff for rabbits if I can but some medication we need to use cat-dogs
Why would you use dog or cat panacur if there is one for rabbit?is it so you can usr for your dog or cat as well as bunny and treat them at the same time?or is it cheaper to get one for dog?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Funky said:


> Didn't know that!i always gets stuff for rabbits if I can but some medication we need to use cat-dogs
> Why would you use dog or cat panacur if there is one for rabbit?is it so you can usr for your dog or cat as well as bunny and treat them at the same time?or is it cheaper to get one for dog?


There is absolutely no difference in the medication, it is just marketed for different pets


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have ordered now 4 more syringes but it looks like we are using bit less than half syringe a day!i need to count how many we need so I can order and make sure Heidi doesn't run out while we are away.
I will stick for now to the one for rabbits as we know it and we are using that now(nicer way to say I am really paranoid person and worry if it doesn't say rabbit


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Funky said:


> I have ordered now 4 more syringes but it looks like we are using bit less than half syringe a day!i need to count how many we need so I can order and make sure Heidi doesn't run out while we are away.
> I will stick for now to the one for rabbits as we know it and we are using that now(nicer way to say I am really paranoid person and worry if it doesn't say rabbit


Rabbit panacur:_ Ingredients_: Fenbendazole. 
Dog panacur: _Ingredients_: Fenbendazole.

There really is no difference apart from the strength of the Fenbendazole, dog and cat panacur has more active ingredient so you give less


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Funky said:


> Didn't know that!i always gets stuff for rabbits if I can but some medication we need to use cat-dogs
> Why would you use dog or cat panacur if there is one for rabbit?is it so you can usr for your dog or cat as well as bunny and treat them at the same time?or is it cheaper to get one for dog?


the medication is exactally the same, the liquid wormer is just cheaper and stronger so you need to give less, which makes it easier to give, also because its liquid not paste there is less chance of them spitting it out.

the dog and cats get advocate, so nothing to do with that


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> A 9 day course does nothing for E.C, the 9 day course is for worms.
> 
> You're right, there is no adverse effects from panacur or lapizole. You can't overdose on wormers either
> 
> ...


i know the 9 day course is for worms thats why i said 28 days for head tilt that is a simton of ec i didnt say give 9 days for ec read it right befor jumping


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

wacky said:


> i know the 9 day course is for worms thats why i said 28 days for head tilt that is a simton of ec i didnt say give 9 days for ec read it right befor jumping


I didn't jump 
You don't need to routinely treat for worms so I was making sure it was clear that 9 days does nothing for E.C, considering this thread is about E.C it was relevant.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

wacky said:


> i know the 9 day course is for worms thats why i said 28 days for head tilt that is a simton of ec i didnt say give 9 days for ec *read it right befor jumping*


keep your hair on


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine finished their 28 day course last week and god wasnt i glad! they have now started liking me again ha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yep thats fine, i use the 10% solution, the dossage is 0.05ml per 1kg (which works out at 0.01ml per 200g)


thanks miss 
I must get around to doing them. I like the idea of being able to put it into a mini weetabix rather than direct in the mouth. Mine are skittish enough as it is.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I need to take a video of Oscar and Elliot who are taking it from syringe and asking for more!
The funniest part is-when Kimi was on her own it was really dificult to his her panacur-she wouldn't want to take it.when she was with those two boys she would be waiting in a queue form her dose and just eat it from syringe!thats was really strange as previously she would kick her back legs and run away...and all sudden she runs to me to get her dose!


----------

